# trenbolone acetate (Finaject)



## CarguyJB163 (Mar 7, 2004)

I got a hold on some trenbolone acetate (Finaject), well i got the pill form and i want to do:

Week 1:  4 pills a day
Week 2:  4 pills a day
Week 3:  5 pills a day 
Week 4:  4 pills a day
Week 5:  4 pills a day


What can i expect, do i need estrogen blockers, how long after i stop my cycle will my gains (weight and strenght) start to decline?

Thanks for your info...  and any personnel stories you have about the stuff!


----------



## Mudge (Mar 7, 2004)

Are you talking about a mexican product? The pellets are supposed to be converted to an injectable or else they are worthless.

I've seen mexican stuff in pill form and I have no idea how they are making it bioavailable.

Weight gain declines when you change your diet.

Personal stories? Inject or go home, add test.


----------



## CarguyJB163 (Mar 7, 2004)

well it's my first time doing them, and they say the pills take twice as long to get throught the system or something of that nature.  

But they can't be converted (bioavailability)? What you mean?

Thanks


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 7, 2004)

guy you need to sit back and shelf that stuff till you get some research under your belt...your "cycle" will accomplish nothing it its form except shut your HPTA down and give you a limp dick ...


----------



## CarguyJB163 (Mar 7, 2004)

well i'm here for help rabbit 

what would u suggest for a first cycle (pill or liquid) and any good sites to research on?  I'd like to keep my results with as little estrenogenic side effects as possible.  

why is this shit to begin w/?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 7, 2004)

In other words I dont know what the vet companies are doing to make them usefull to the human body orally, as the pellets will end up being about 3% bioavailable, in other words, useless.

If you are afraid of needles then stick to legals.


----------



## GSXR750 (Mar 7, 2004)

Im confused, are you're thinkin about taking the pills (out of a cart)? dont do that. or is there really oral tren.go to basskilleronline.com


----------



## CarguyJB163 (Mar 7, 2004)

out of the cart? what u mean?

 these tren are little pellets and grey and have a very high anti-biotiocs smell to it.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 7, 2004)

Mexican vet companies are putting out pills Gixxer, but like I said I have no idea if they are making them bioavailable or if they are completely worthless.

Out of a cart they are worthless.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 7, 2004)

..ya basskiller is a good site to research...I also like the book annabolics (insert year)...right now its "annabolics 2004"...lots of good articles on sites like fitness geared, and superiormuscle... Glad to see people who wanna put in research 

as for why its a bad cycle...

1. 
Testosterone is the best steroid, and should be the basis of any cycle....its not only a great mass builder, but it will replace the test you will not have when your balls shut down on a gear cycle....test is best..
A cycle with tren in it definately needs test....tren and deca shut you down faster than most any other gear... in fact its a good call to run test for your first cycle to guage how you do on test alone...
say you stack deca and test for your first cycle...Which one of the two gave you those huge gains???...wich one gave you gyno symptoms??? you just dont know...


2. Its a 5 week cycle...5 weeks isnt long enough to really do much cept throw your body out of whack...most people use 8 weeks as a minumim...i honestly think 10 is a better min(even for legal PH's)...Im on a 10 weeker now of PH's and I have no honest clue how people can run em for 4-5 weeks and get much anything....

3. I really wouldnt trust fringe things...and oral tren is what i would call fringe...too new..ive never heard of it...its unproven...who knows how hepatoxic it is or even how effective it is...buy a nice vial of tren and inject...

As far as estrogenic sides...you aint gonna get something for nothing....usually the stronger the gear, the more sides...if you do your homework and have all the things you need to combat sides on hand you will have less problems with them.....tren actually has a great deal of sides includeing; limp dic, fina flu, fina cough, progesterone gyno, night sweats etc)


----------



## Mudge (Mar 7, 2004)

Personally I would advise significantly more research before you just jump in and buy something.

Case in point being your talk of estrogenic sides, how many people use testosterone that DONT have problems. I think such fears over estrogen are ridiculous.


----------



## CarguyJB163 (Mar 8, 2004)

well... sounds like i need to do more research -- thanks for the info and what would ya'll recommend for a first time user (stack wise), just curious and it'll give me a base for research

Thanks


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 8, 2004)

weeks 1- 10 500mg test enanthate or test cyponate

unstacked

test enanthate or cyponate would probably be the best for a first timer...you can either jab twice a week, or even 1 a week...Plus they are usually pain free....Other forms of test require more frenquent injections(prop, suspention)...and others are too expensive for what you get(sust)


----------

